

The Library of Edward Tufte, at auction - akikuchi
http://www.christies.com/eCatalogues/index.aspx?saleid=22834

======
akikuchi
Alternate format for browsing the catalogue:
[http://www.christies.com/LotFinder/searchresults.aspx?intSal...](http://www.christies.com/LotFinder/searchresults.aspx?intSaleID=22834#action=paging&intSaleID=22834&sid=81994eec-79a2-48dc-b904-8b45a7450066&e1=300&e2=82492&pg=2)

